# Grande Reverso 976 woes



## konoyaro (Sep 8, 2012)

This Christmas my wife was kind enough to surprise me with a JLC Grande Reverso 976. This is my first JLC and the first manual wind since I was a kid.

I think it's a beautiful watch but I've noticed a few things that I hope folks on the forum would be willing to comment on.

A short while after I'd started wearing it, I noticed some markings on the watch casing. A small nick on the top and bottom right of the front and on the exact opposite top and bottom left of the back face. My guess is that it's caused when flipping the watch from front to back or back to front, with the body of the watch coming in contact with the outer casing. I have to say I'm pretty disappointed - is this a common problem with the Reverso series?

View attachment 968028


View attachment 968029



Regarding manual wind behavior, I haven't encountered the lock point. I've gone up to about 90 winds when the watch has run down but have not felt anything that suggested I've met the limit. Is there supposed to be some physical resistance when the lock point is reached?

Also, if winding after the watch has completely run down, it sometimes seems to take quite a while (>30 sec.) before the mechanism is engaged and the watch starts running again although pulling out the crown and then pushing it back in immediately after winding seems to jumpstart the mechanism. Is this normal for a manual wind watch?

Thanks in advance for the feedback!


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

First of all, congrats on the watch! It's a beauty!

When you reverse the case, are you pushing it from the front, so that it snaps into the cradle vertically, or are you sliding it in so that it snaps in from the side? I've always heard that it's better to slide it in from the side to avoid just the kinds of nicks that it seems like you're talking about.


----------



## konoyaro (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for your reply and your comments - it's much appreciated.

I have to admit I didn't give much thought about the method of reversing the watch. I believe I've been mostly sliding into place from the side rather than snapping into place from the top though I'm sure I've done both at some point. That said, I _did_ read the supplied instructions a couple times before I began using and wearing the watch. It's interesting that there is no guidance in the documentation as to a preferred method for reversing the watch.
Just curious, is the "slide from the side" method supposed to be common knowledge?


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

drewmcd24 said:


> First of all, congrats on the watch! It's a beauty!
> 
> When you reverse the case, are you pushing it from the front, so that it snaps into the cradle vertically, or are you sliding it in so that it snaps in from the side? I've always heard that it's better to slide it in from the side to avoid just the kinds of nicks that it seems like you're talking about.


Exactly this. You're supposed to pull the watch body up, slide it all the way over, flip it over and lay it flat, and then push it in from the side. I was taught, each time I went to try on Reversos, never to push the body of the watch straight down into the case, or else you will end up damaging the case, as seen, unfortunately, in your photos.

EDIT: I just downloaded the GR 976 user instructions, and indeed, they do not explain how to use it properly. A little surprising, actually. The staff at my local boutiques are always very quick to instruct on the proper method. It's obvious they are trained to watch out for misuse by customers.


----------



## konoyaro (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Dixan. As you note the documentation says nothing about a proper way to reverse the watch. Given that JLC sells watches direct from their website, it strikes me as odd that there's no official mention of this by the manufacturer.


----------



## edeag3 (Nov 6, 2011)

I usually just use my nails to push down the steel balls on the case that keep it in place and push it in. Yes I have experienced similar nicking on my Reversos, but I think using your nails to prevent the balls from pushing on the sharp edge will help greatly.


----------



## hydrocarbon (Aug 18, 2008)

All normal.

• Reverso cases are made from highly polished forged butter — oops, steel — and will show marks if you so much as look at them. This doesn't bother me or prevent me from enjoying the watch.
• There's no winding stop on this movement; the way to tell is by a slight change in tension as the clutch slips when the mainspring is fully wound. No such thing as "overwinding", either. If this was a problem, automatic watches couldn't exist.
• A balance wheel needs an impulse to start running, as the initial spring tension usually won't be enough to get it oscillating. Pushing/pulling the crown or giving the watch a bit of quick rotational movement will overcome the stopped balance wheel's inertia well before the mainspring will. This inertia is significant compared to the spring force; in fact, you can usually restart a stopped watch for a surprisingly long time by a rapid twist in plane with the dial. Try it out next time it winds down!


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

Love that watch! Glad to have spotted this thread for some tips on usage. Have it in my sights for a 2014 acquisition!


----------



## konoyaro (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks all for the feedback and to hydrocarbon for the detailed response to each of my questions. It's much appreciated.


----------



## hydrocarbon (Aug 18, 2008)

My pleasure! I hope you get a lot of enjoyment from the watch, especially with that lovely _guilloché_ dial. I have the Grande GMT version, and it spends 99% of the time on the light side just because of how great the dial finish and blued hands look. That's a fantastic Christmas present; I find that the well-proportioned slim case makes it one of the best iterations of the Reverso design.


----------



## hydrocarbon (Aug 18, 2008)

PS: Try a NOMOS cordovan strap on it sometime; I find that it makes the watch quite a bit more versatile.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Fantastic combo hydrocarbon!


----------



## hydrocarbon (Aug 18, 2008)

phunky_monkey said:


> Fantastic combo hydrocarbon!


Thanks for the kind words. I find that Reversos aren't so bad on ostrich straps, either; they provide another option that - like cordovan - suits both the dressy and the casual aspects of the design:


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

Dixan said:


> Exactly this. You're supposed to pull the watch body up, slide it all the way over, flip it over and lay it flat, and then push it in from the side. I was taught, each time I went to try on Reversos, never to push the body of the watch straight down into the case, or else you will end up damaging the case, as seen, unfortunately, in your photos.
> 
> EDIT: I just downloaded the GR 976 user instructions, and indeed, they do not explain how to use it properly. A little surprising, actually. The staff at my local boutiques are always very quick to instruct on the proper method. It's obvious they are trained to watch out for misuse by customers.


Sorry to bring back this old thread. I have a question.

When you reverse the watch and push the body from the sides, wouldn't these nicks be just moved to the side of the case instead of the front?

I guess it's not as visible on the sides but I assume those would still be there unless you push the balls with your nails.

So I assume the proper way to flip it is to:

1. Push it from the side.
2. Lift the body up at 90 degrees
3. Flip it over and lay it down flat
4. Push it back in from the side

Is that it?


----------



## Cat91 (Apr 2, 2006)

hydrocarbon said:


> • Reverso cases are made from highly polished forged butter - oops, steel - and will show marks if you so much as look at them. This doesn't bother me or prevent me from enjoying the watch.


As a 976 owner for the last 18 months, I can attest to this. My 976 looks like it was dragged through a hedge backwards. It's beat up, nicked up, whacked up, looks beautiful in spite of it all, and it kept time to within 15 seconds a week until I broke it two weeks ago. I asked the service center to give it a good poliswh while it is with them, and I suspect it'll look great for about five minutes when I get it back. Ah, well. I still love it-it's a Reverso. On the other hand, the crocodile bracelet looked nearly new in spite of me wearing the darn thing 24/7 for a year and a half. I like it a lot and I miss it dreadfully.



> • There's no winding stop on this movement; the way to tell is by a slight change in tension as the clutch slips when the mainspring is fully wound. No such thing as "overwinding", either. If this was a problem, automatic watches couldn't exist.


Really? Mine had a winding stop. You had to wind it a long time to get there, which was true when winding it after 24 hours passed...you'd hit the stop clean like any other watch. Of course, this may be why mine broke-because the clutch was out of order. You see, I was winding it up as usual (I was even watching it through the clear back) when suddenly, out of a clear blue sky and without hitting the usual stopping place, the screw holding the barrel cover on sheared off and bam, dead watch. It's been in Texas lo, these last two weeks and it will be four more before the AD gets it back to me. I bought a Breitling Aerospace Evo to fill in while it is gone and when I get it back I may put it away unless I'm in a work situation where something classier than the Aerospace is required.


----------

